# Calendar of Forum Meets 2014



## Northerner

Here is the provisional list of meets planned for 2014 (all Saturdays):

April 26th - London: Penderel's Oak 

June 7th - Glasgow

July 12th - London: Penderel's Oak 

August 9th - Southampton

September 20th - Birmingham (cancelled )

October 11th - York - cancelled 

November 15th - Forum 6th birthday, London, Penderel's Oak 

November 22nd - Forum 6th birthday, Manchester

Suggestion for other dates/venues welcome!  (Major towns/cities with good rail links)


----------



## AlisonM

I'll definitely be at the Glasgow one and will try and make York as well.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I'll definitely be at the Glasgow one and will try and make York as well.



Excellent!  I moved York from July because I've never been able to get there and I will definitely be there in October as it's the day before the Yorkshire Marathon, and I already have my accommodation booked!


----------



## Bloden

Something in July?


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Something in July?



Haven't decided yet - might do another in London or Birmingham as they seem to have been very accessible for a lot of people in the past, with good transport links and (relatively) cheap fares available.


----------



## Hanmillmum

York is more do-able this year for October - hope to meet some of you there


----------



## Steff

Ill be there at usual, and im guna try and sort Soton


----------



## Carmina

It doesn't look likely that we'll be moving before September so I'll be at the Brum one. Happy to be able to get there but very unhappy to have had my redundancy hopes flattened again for the second year. Too good at my job, that's my problem


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Haven't decided yet - might do another in London or Birmingham as they seem to have been very accessible for a lot of people in the past, with good transport links and (relatively) cheap fares available.



Thanks. In UK in July.

Just pressed report button by mistake. Oops 
Will I be punished?!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Thanks. In UK in July.
> 
> Just pressed report button by mistake. Oops
> Will I be punished?!



A hundred lashes! At least!


----------



## AJLang

Just pressed report button by mistake. Oops 
Will I be punished?![/QUOTE]
OMG you will be in trouble


----------



## Bloden

Need glasses, obviously!


----------



## AJLang

All being well I will be at the Birmingham meet


----------



## Mark T

I'll be at the London meets as usual


----------



## ypauly

We should have done Glasgow on the 18th of sept that way we of either joined in the Celebrations/watch the riots



Only kidding of course but looking forward to this one in June.


----------



## LeeLee

Northerner said:


> A hundred lashes! At least!


When I was little, my mother used the threaten me with 50 lashes with a wet noodle. 

I can definitely come to the London ones, possibly Brum.  For the others it would have to be finances permitting because I'd have to find somewhere to stay.


----------



## Hazel

Glasgow on the 7th will be the start of my birthday week, 60th birthsay is the 14th


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Glasgow on the 7th will be the start of my birthday week, 60th birthday is the 14th



Even more reason for a get-together and celebration!  Are you planning anything special for the big day?


----------



## Hazel

No - not really a party person Alan.

Dad will not be up to it either, if he's still here

But I will enjoy the 7th more than my birthday xxxx


----------



## MargB

Ooh will try and make Glasgow, York and here, Manchester.


----------



## Bloden

Any decision on July meet yet? I'm in UK first two weeks of July. London was mentioned, or Brum. Anyone live near Bristol or Cardiff?


----------



## Kim23

Where does the Soton one meet about?


----------



## robofski

I'd like to suggest something in the East Midlands (Nottingham, Derby, Leicester) but my travel schedule is so erratic that I'd probably not make it so probably shouldn't suggest it!


----------



## Mossey

I'm up for 2 London meets and Birmingham so far.


----------



## Northerner

Kim23 said:


> Where does the Soton one meet about?



We met in The Standing Order (just below the Bargate) last time


----------



## gabriele

Hi Alan ,

I would like to go to the London meeting in April . Do you go by train or bus?
Maybe I can join you on the trip ?

Cheers


----------



## Northerner

gabriele said:


> Hi Alan ,
> 
> I would like to go to the London meeting in April . Do you go by train or bus?
> Maybe I can join you on the trip ?
> 
> Cheers



I go on the train - I'll let you know closer to the time when I know which train I will be catching  It will be good to see you again!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Whats going on ?  Do you have to lik book a ticket to these meetings. what happens at them, does it invo;ve fooe, drink anything really ? Also any chance of an Edinburgh meet in Scotland ?, hopefully I wouldnt be the only one there ! Can partners, friends come or is it a diabetics only event ? Am very interested any info would be good TinTin

p.s Is it a not so secret society for diabetics ?


----------



## Northerner

All are welcome, it is very informal, and we have a meet in Glasgow in June!  Just meeting in a pub for food, drink and a good old chat!


----------



## Bloden

Still hoping there'll be one in July. I'll be in UK first two weeks of July and would really like to meet you fabulous people!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

Bloden wants a meet in July and I want one in Edinburgh, maybe you could combine the two, actually scrap my request (well for July anyway, sorry Bloden) have just remembered 2 weeks in Ibiza in  July . Do the actual details of times and places get announced nearer to the date ? I would like to attend but Glasgow a bit iffy for me to get to, but will try.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Bloden wants a meet in July and I want one in Edinburgh, maybe you could combine the two, actually scrap my request (well for July anyway, sorry Bloden) have just remembered 2 weeks in Ibiza in  July . Do the actual details of times and places get announced nearer to the date ? I would like to attend but Glasgow a bit iffy for me to get to, but will try.



Yes, full details are posted closer to the time  It would be great if you could make it!


----------



## Naty

I have to help man (or should that be woman?  ) a stand on an event on 26 April - but thought I would be able to come along for an hour at lunchtime


----------



## Bloden

HERE TINTIN said:


> Bloden wants a meet in July and I want one in Edinburgh, maybe you could combine the two, actually scrap my request (well for July anyway, sorry Bloden) have just remembered 2 weeks in Ibiza in  July . Do the actual details of times and places get announced nearer to the date ? I would like to attend but Glasgow a bit iffy for me to get to, but will try.



Edinburgh's a bit far for me! I'm thinking more mid-UK downwards.


----------



## cazscot

I will be at the Glasgow one and would love to do York and Birmingham again but it will all depend on how my knee is/finances etc.


----------



## AlisonM

cazscot said:


> I will be at the Glasgow one and would love to do York and Birmingham again but it will all depend on how my knee is/finances etc.



It'll be good to see you there. My pal L and I will definitely be there.


----------



## cazscot

AlisonM said:


> It'll be good to see you there. My pal L and I will definitely be there.



Looking forward to it x


----------



## twinnie

will hopefully been at the glasgow meet i will be a little late


----------



## annieberry

robofski said:


> I'd like to suggest something in the East Midlands (Nottingham, Derby, Leicester) but my travel schedule is so erratic that I'd probably not make it so probably shouldn't suggest it!




I'm Nottingham so East midlands would be great if enough people


----------



## MargB

Just booked my ticket for Glasgow!!


----------



## Hazel

Woohoo.   Looking forward to seeing you again xx


----------



## Northerner

I've been looking at my options for Glasgow, whether I can endure the 13 hour trip up on the bus or whether to fly up/train back (it's actually cheaper to fly up than use the train ) I really do want to come again this year though, after missing it last year.


----------



## AlisonM

I hope you can make it Northe. 

L and I are booked into the Premier Inn near George Sq, assuming we'll meet at the same pub, since we're making a weekend of it. Glasgow and Edinburgh are both about 3.5 hours away so they make a good location for the two of us to meet up at.


----------



## chattygirl197811

I'll try and attend Southampton


----------



## Northerner

chattygirl197811 said:


> I'll try and attend Southampton



Oops! It's not at the end of July, but in August - sorry! Hope you can make it


----------



## Mark T

Oooo, did another London meeting pop up in July?

I'll have to see if I can get to that one.


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Oooo, did another London meeting pop up in July?
> 
> I'll have to see if I can get to that one.



Yes, I kept forgetting to update it!


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> I hope you can make it Northe.
> 
> L and I are booked into the Premier Inn near George Sq, assuming we'll meet at the same pub, since we're making a weekend of it. Glasgow and Edinburgh are both about 3.5 hours away so they make a good location for the two of us to meet up at.



When is the Glasgow one and where is it and what time do we meet up ? Will someone help me get in to place and seat etc, struggle in dim light  ? Also whats happening in Edinburgh is that a meet as well ? Want to come !!!


----------



## AlisonM

Saturday the 7th of June. Last year we met at the Counting House in George Square, not sure if it will be the same this year, but it's convenient to the station and gets my vote. 

What's that about Edinburgh? Oh right. No that's just a comment about my pal from Wolvo and me, we meet half way sometimes, mostly in Edinburgh.


----------



## HERE TINTIN

AlisonM said:


> Saturday the 7th of June. Last year we met at the Counting House in George Square, not sure if it will be the same this year, but it's convenient to the station and gets my vote.
> 
> What's that about Edinburgh? Oh right. No that's just a comment about my pal from Wolvo and me, we meet half way sometimes, mostly in Edinburgh.



Ah no Edinburgh then, but yes to Glasgow, husband is home and can come with me if he is allowed ? If it's not his thing he can wander the streets of Glagow, he likes doing that


----------



## AlisonM

HERE TINTIN said:


> Ah no Edinburgh then, but yes to Glasgow, husband is home and can come with me if he is allowed ? If it's not his thing he can wander the streets of Glagow, he likes doing that



Great. It was a good day last year and really nice to meet some of the folk on here. L's mum has T2 so she's well clued up or I wouldn't have asked her, but since we were planning a weekend in June and talking about Glasgow for a change, I thought why not.


----------



## Northerner

HERE TINTIN said:


> Ah no Edinburgh then, but yes to Glasgow, husband is home and can come with me if he is allowed ? If it's not his thing he can wander the streets of Glagow, he likes doing that



Yes TinTin, of course he is allowed  And it will be the Counting House


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

I shall more than likely be at the Southampton one. 99% likely


----------



## Northerner

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I shall more than likely be at the Southampton one. 99% likely



Good to hear!


----------



## jalapino

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I shall more than likely be at the Southampton one. 99% likely



Good stuff Mrs Mad Ronin .....I to will be there, the misses is going to wales and taking the kids for a week!!!.....wow a week with no kids 

That means no cooking...as I do all the cooking!!!....no cleaning...as I do most of the cleaning...that means me time!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!


----------



## jalapino

Bloden said:


> Something in July?



OOOooooo!!!! I got it!!! eureka!!!....how abou a meet in spain for bloden?!!!!


----------



## Steff

Might be doable for me Sotuhampton, had to book a week off and usually i always have week of 28th july but cant this year, so im off from friday the 8th till monday the 17th... ill look into it now actually, its a totally new place for me mind you


----------



## Steff

is it Southampton central i need??#
is southampton airport parkway diffirent ?

plus is anyone knows anywhere to stop which i may well do and come back on the 11th, that would be helpful to..


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> is it Southampton central i need??#
> is southampton airport parkway diffirent ?
> 
> plus is anyone knows anywhere to stop which i may well do and come back on the 11th, that would be helpful to..



Yes Steff, Southampton Central  Not sure about places to stop, but will look into it


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes Steff, Southampton Central  Not sure about places to stop, but will look into it



Cheers Alan that makes things easier then, i can use the same route i would as if i was going to poole to see MIL.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

I know a few decent b&b's near the central (my mum stays in a few when she comes to visit me). So if you still need help Steff give me a shout.

Jalapino, sounds like you will be having a very good week indeed. 

Look forward to meeting you all that come to the Southampton get together


----------



## Steff

Cheers mrs


----------



## chattygirl197811

My brothers wedding is the day before so I can come to Southampton 9th August yay!! Looking forward to meeting more of you guys


----------



## Northerner

chattygirl197811 said:


> My brothers wedding is the day before so I can come to Southampton 9th August yay!! Looking forward to meeting more of you guys



Hurrah!


----------



## Flutterby

Really sad as don't think I will be able to make the Birmingham one.  A friend is getting married and just had the invite today, the weddings at 2pm and we are invited to that and also back to the evening do at night, annoying how things clash.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> Really sad as don't think I will be able to make the Birmingham one.  A friend is getting married and just had the invite today, the weddings at 2pm and we are invited to that and also back to the evening do at night, annoying how things clash.



Can't you get them to call it off?  It will be a shame to miss you Karen.


----------



## AJLang

Can we move the date of the Birmingham forum meet to another Saturday in September?


----------



## Flutterby

Northerner said:


> Can't you get them to call it off?  It will be a shame to miss you Karen.



I think that is a perfectly reasonable request   I will be sorry to miss seeing you all, I'd much rather be at the meet


----------



## Flutterby

AJLang said:


> Can we move the date of the Birmingham forum meet to another Saturday in September?



Oh yes, just for me!! After all, who will do your hair this time Amanda?!!  Surely not Alan


----------



## AnnW

I am really going to try and get to a London meet up ... Is there one ?


----------



## Bloden

There's one on July 12th. See you there!


----------



## AnnW

Just need to plan how to get there !! Who knows ?!!


----------



## am64

Oh no just saw that theres another meet in london in july ...I be in ireland visiting my sister ....maybe I should come to Southampton ????


----------



## Kim23

Sorry been hectic for while not on here  is Soton one still happening? Any details? I only 2 mins from centre


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Kim23 said:


> Sorry been hectic for while not on here  is Soton one still happening? Any details? I only 2 mins from centre



As far as i know it is  

Are you going this saturday to the diabetes wellness day?


----------



## Kim23

Brill, oh yes I'm there this sat with rest my PEDS team with a display again and hopefully talking next year  my best mate has her display with her hypo alert dog next to me too this year. I love listening to others and seeing what's new, always get bag of free goodies lol u coming along?


----------



## Northerner

Kim23 said:


> Sorry been hectic for while not on here  is Soton one still happening? Any details? I only 2 mins from centre



Yes Kim, still going ahead - I will put up details nearer the time


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Kim23 said:


> Brill, oh yes I'm there this sat with rest my PEDS team with a display again and hopefully talking next year  my best mate has her display with her hypo alert dog next to me too this year. I love listening to others and seeing what's new, always get bag of free goodies lol u coming along?




Cool, well i look forward to bumping into you then because yes i will be going  This is my first event so both excited and nervous


----------



## Kim23

Oh you'll love it  I'm a redhead so you can't miss me lol it's very interesting as it's for any diabetic and you get chance to talk to the doctors etc meet reps from all our equipment needs like AccuChek, Bayer and local reps too and the talks are interesting so you don't fall asleep lol Lee that organises it from DRWF is type 1 himself as so down to earth, even his whole team are friendly. Safe journey there and see u around x


----------



## Northerner

Kim23 said:


> Oh you'll love it  I'm a redhead so you can't miss me lol it's very interesting as it's for any diabetic and you get chance to talk to the doctors etc meet reps from all our equipment needs like AccuChek, Bayer and local reps too and the talks are interesting so you don't fall asleep lol Lee that organises it from DRWF is type 1 himself as so down to earth, even his whole team are friendly. Safe journey there and see u around x



I'll look out for you Kim!


----------



## Laura davies

Hi northerner 

I have never been to any of these, when and where in London i will come, do you think u and the regular guys and gals will meet me so i won't be on my own. Laura


----------



## Northerner

Laura davies said:


> Hi northerner
> 
> I have never been to any of these, when and where in London i will come, do you think u and the regular guys and gals will meet me so i won't be on my own. Laura



Hi Laura, I would be happy to meet you  We are having the next one in London on July 12th, let me know if you would like to come - I would love to meet you!


----------



## Laura davies

Hi Northerner, 

That is wonderful, thank you so much, im so lad you can meet me. I can make it to London on July 12th i am looking at train times now. Can you give me all the details


----------



## Amberzak

Is the August the 9th in Southampton still happening? Who is going? 
What about the Birmingham one? If I can stay at my friend's house , I might be able to do the Birmingham one, and I live near Southampton. I would have done London tomorrow but I'm going on holiday then


----------



## Northerner

Amberzak said:


> Is the August the 9th in Southampton still happening? Who is going?
> What about the Birmingham one? If I can stay at my friend's house , I might be able to do the Birmingham one, and I live near Southampton. I would have done London tomorrow but I'm going on holiday then



Yes, Southampton is happening!  And Birmingham! 

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Amberzak

Northerner said:


> Yes, Southampton is happening!  And Birmingham!
> 
> Enjoy your holiday!



Are you going to either of them northerner?


----------



## Northerner

Amberzak said:


> Are you going to either of them northerner?



Yes, I should be going to both


----------



## Laura davies

Hi northerner and my lovely forum friends i won't be able to make London 'meet' im gutted but im still under the weather the sore throat turned out to be a full on cold and run down. I will make Southampton next month as i am so looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Northerner

Laura davies said:


> Hi northerner and my lovely forum friends i won't be able to make London 'meet' im gutted but im still under the weather the sore throat turned out to be a full on cold and run down. I will make Southampton next month as i am so looking forward to seeing you all



Aw, I'm really sorry to hear this Laura  I hope you feel much better very soon and I will see you next month in Southampton


----------



## Laura davies

Hi Northerner 

Thinking of you all today. Really can't wait till Southampton you and many have given me a real lift joining this forum so seeing u will be delightful. Let me know how today has gone. I hope your dad is on the mend also.


----------



## Kim23

What's the time, place etc for Soton?


----------



## Bessiemay

These meets sound interesting and fun. I hope to make it to the Birmingham one.


----------



## Northerner

Bessiemay said:


> These meets sound interesting and fun. I hope to make it to the Birmingham one.



That would be great Bessimay


----------



## Flower

Hi Northerner, 

Please can you tell me the name of the pub you meet at in Birmingham as I'm just arranging to stay at my friends towards the end of September for a few days and was wondering if I could try to get into Birmingham to say Hello


----------



## Northerner

Flower said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Please can you tell me the name of the pub you meet at in Birmingham as I'm just arranging to stay at my friends towards the end of September for a few days and was wondering if I could try to get into Birmingham to say Hello



Certainly  The pub is The Briar Rose





25 Bennetts Hill
Birmingham
West Midlands
B2 5RE

Hope you can make it!


----------



## robert@fm

Ypauly and his nurse once gave us directions to the Briar Rose from New Street, starting from this post.


----------



## ypauly

robert@fm said:


> Ypauly and his nurse once gave us directions to the Briar Rose from New Street, starting from this post.



We will have to do new ones as there is a major re-development of new street station under way.


I believe the new exit is actually closer to the pub but we will get directions.

It is coming along nicely.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTyz6uX4Y1w


----------



## robert@fm

ypauly said:


> We will have to do new ones as there is a major re-development of new street station under way.



I should hope so; as I recall, in September 2012 there was only one lift which connected directly from the concourse to the platforms, it was virtually impossible to find by anyone unfamiliar with the station layout and hurrying to catch their train, and to reach any of the other platforms by lift, one had to find that lift, ride it down to subway level, and ride one of the other lifts (which didn't connect with the concourse) back up.


----------



## will2016

for those heading for York, may I suggest a cottage on the outskirts? short breaks and reasonably priced, we have stayed there a few times and its very comfortable, I will add the details if the moderators say its ok?


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> for those heading for York, may I suggest a cottage on the outskirts? short breaks and reasonably priced, we have stayed there a few times and its very comfortable, I will add the details if the moderators say its ok?



Yes Will, I see no problems in posting a personal recommendation. I've already booked my accommodation as I was worried that things might get booked up with it being the Yorkshire Marathon that weekend.


----------



## will2016

Cheers Northerner
Its the Blacksmiths Cottage, Naburn, York, and it's in the grounds of the Blacksmiths Arms, Naburn sleeps 2/3 and nice real Ale and excellent food


http://blacksmithsarmsnaburn.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## Northerner

will2016 said:


> Cheers Northerner
> Its the Blacksmiths Cottage, Naburn, York, and it's in the grounds of the Blacksmiths Arms, Naburn sleeps 2/3 and nice real Ale and excellent food
> 
> 
> http://blacksmithsarmsnaburn.co.uk/contact-us/



That's very interesting that they offer a complete gluten-free menu for Coeliacs


----------



## yorksman

There are some very nice riverside pubs around York.


----------



## MargB

Why has the York meet been cancelled?  Looked back on the last couple of pages but cannot see an explanation, only the  face on the first page!


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Why has the York meet been cancelled?  Looked back on the last couple of pages but cannot see an explanation, only the  face on the first page!



Hi Margaret, sorry, I did put a thread up about it here:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=48556

Hope to see you in Manchester, not that far away now!


----------



## MargB

Glad I did not book a train ticket!


----------



## HOBIE

Roll on next year ! Will double try & get to a couple


----------



## Lindarose

I'm hoping there is a get together which I can get to as disappointed I didn't make London this year. Will keep checking


----------



## HOBIE

I would like to do a smallish one in Keswick again.  Summer time when its nice


----------



## robert@fm

Pity there doesn't seem to be the Oxford one at the end of January this year.  Oxford is the only coach destination from London I know of which is pay-as-you-board...


----------

